# Wanted Recordings



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

How about a thread in which we post recordings that we want but can't find? (or are only available for extreme prices.) Perhaps members of the forum would be willing to sell a copy or point to a source. I'll start with this one:










If anyone has it and is willing to part with it for a reasonable price, or if you you know of a source, please PM me.

EDIT: PLEASE CONFINE YOUR POSTS TO REQUESTS OR SUGGESTIONS FOR SOURCES. Thank you.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is it legal to share digital files of out of print recordings?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Is it legal to share digital files of out of print recordings?


Not as long as it is within copyright! But You may cut a few copies on CD-r... If You want to know the exact rules You'll have to look up the copyright rules for the space and continent You occupy yourself!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Is it legal to share digital files of out of print recordings?


That's not what I had in mind!


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't mind finding a copy - digital or otherwise - of the Tinctoris album by the Clerks. There's literally nothing available anywhere.

There are some albums I'd like to have but are too expensive for being a decade or two old used copies.



ptr said:


> Not as long as it is within copyright!


How about "fair use"? Different countries have different rules about that.

In a sane world, at least, fair use would cover cases where a recording has been out of print for a considerable period of time, such as seven years, and isn't available digitally. No artist or record company is making money from used copies changing hands, let alone from people being unable to acquire any copy whatsoever.

In the computer-game world, Steam is already making it impossible for people to resell their copies, and I suppose with digital music it's rather the same, so the development seems to be that there will be even less opportunity to buy used copies of unavailable goods.

But then in most countries it seems that copyright laws, in addition to everything else, have been dictated for several decades by mega corporations with no attention to common good...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I tend to believe that fair use is warranted in fact in this case. As long as you can't sell the digital files that is what matters.

What I love about iTunes is that they still sell out of print recordings . Case in point... the complete verve songbooks of Ella Fitzgerald.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In the US at least, whether or not music is in print has nothing to do with "fair use," which is a totally different thing. In any event, storing my disused furniture in the garage doesn't grant anybody the right to steal or "borrow" it. Who knows -- I may have a garage sale!


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

KenOC said:


> In the US at least, whether or not music is in print has nothing to do with "fair use," which is a totally different thing. In any event, storing my disused furniture in the garage doesn't grant anybody the right to steal or "borrow" it. Who knows -- I may have a garage sale!


Where I live, it's legal to make a copy of something such as a CD or book for one's own use if one makes it himself. It's legal for me to photograph scores in a library and to copy CDs that I've borrowed from the library and to let a friend make copies of my CDs (making a copy for him myself being illegal).

From a public good point of view, it's not inconceivable that longterm failure to keep a product available might or should constitute suspension of copyright. I may not have a right to your music but you don't also have the right to monopolise the work of artists and then make it unavailable by bullying everyone with the force of law so they can't make copies themselves.

But this is all quite off topic. The OP should feel free to ask a mod to delete all of these off topic messages from his thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

Chordalrock said:


> But this is all quite off topic. The OP should feel free to ask a mod to delete all of these off topic messages from his thread.


I will. Moderator, please delete all of the unrelated posts. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd like to find this one for less than $50! (Considerably less...)


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm looking for this one :


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'd like to find this one for less than $50! (Considerably less...)


http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Violin-Concertos-W/dp/B00005IB5F

I think that's it.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Brahms complete violin sonatas Frank Almond (violin) William Wolfram (piano)

(for < 30.00 u.s.d.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

science said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Violin-Concertos-W/dp/B00005IB5F
> 
> I think that's it.


Thanks, but that's not the SACD version.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I want a 2-disc CD set of the 3 Khachaturian symphonies on Naxos with Vasily Petrenko conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic and the organ on No.3 coming from Liverpool Cathedral. I can't have this set however as it doesn't exist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

techniquest said:


> I want a 2-disc CD set of the 3 Khachaturian symphonies on Naxos with Vasily Petrenko conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic and the organ on No.3 coming from Liverpool Cathedral. I can't have this set however as it doesn't exist.


This is not a dream recording thread: it's for recordings that actually exist. Come on, people, work with me.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> This is not a dream recording thread: it's for recordings that actually exist. Come on, people, work with me.


Well excuse me for bothering.


----------



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

A clean copy of Jorg Demus playing Bach on Remington


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: What's the crime? Why are they wanted????


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This!!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Probably wanted by reputation or by completists 
9,977 keep on truckin my friend, when you hit the big 10K its the Halleluiah Chorus in celebration.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This!!












Outstanding in every way. The only "Royal Hunt and Storm" I like better is the live Colin Davis/LSO-- and for the tremendous-sounding horns for that cut. But aside from that?-- principals, reading, orchestral response, sound quality-- its the Davis/Covent Garden all the way.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This!!


You could PM me...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This!!


This recording is readily available from iTunes easily. It's already on my wishlist


----------

